# How many are there of us ????



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Courious, in the Columbus area...how many fly fish?

Just say yeah or what ever ...


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

NW Columbus. Most frequently found in the Scioto, Olentangy or at Antrim.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

i have tinkered with it a long time ago but I hope to start again this summer.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

well that makes three of us..no wonder I have only seen 2-3 people fly fishing around Columbus in over 12 years.

watch that back cast at Antrim...your likely to catch a dogfish


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

I am still learning the area - just started fly fishing last year.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

I usualy hit the Scioto for smallies. I'm gonna try for some carp this year.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

You will find me in the shadows of Big and Little Darby creeks. Casting for smallies, carp, rockbass, and gar.


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

I fly fish in the local columbus rivers


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

A few more come out of the woodwork....can't wait to try the Darby creeks again...almost caught an otter the last time but no fish.

Hey chef, where do work?


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Love the Darby, and the Olentangy (not sure which one more yet). Hopefully get a chance to check out the Mad this year, maybe the Scioto.

Unfortunately, I only get to see them every couple of months, since I live in Chicago. We were down this past this weekend, but I didn't bring any tackle. I kept dreaming about trying my hand at steelheading in that nice snow we had (not sure if anyone else appreciates the snow like I do, it always feels a little bit warmer). Plus, most sane folks stay at home.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

If it's not too much trouble I would be extremely grateful if I got to tag along with someone. Like I said I've only gone out once or twice and that was just playing around, nothing too serious.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been focused on FFing for the last 4 years. I caught my first Steelhead and Brown between April and Dec. of '06. As soon as Spring hits you'll see a guy standing in the Tangy under the bike path bridge up by Wilson Bridge Rd. I'm usually there from 4pm until dark. So if you see a short balding guy with glasses and a serene look on his face, that'll be me. Feel free to stop down. 

There's got to be more than 3 of us or Mad River Outfitters would go out of business.

If decent weather (just warm enough to fish the Mad) doesn't hit soon, my head will explode. I went out and practiced my stroke yesterdaty - man it felt goooood.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

When I went to Colorado for a week in '99 I decided, "When in Rome..." I had avoided getting into FFing for fear of getting GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) prior to that trip. I got GAS but have come to love FFing. I mostly FF but not exclusively. 

I've been doing it since and stick mostly to streams and rivers: 'Tangy, Darby, Mad. BUT, FFing for bluegills in ponds when the big fish are off is great!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

jsalkas-
Looking forward to hooking up with you this spring. I am ready to toss a couple of flies in Darby. Give me a holler when you get back in town.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I live in Canton & almost always stop by MRO when I'm in the Columbus area. Jsalkas & I have talked many times about fishing the Darby, but I need more advance notice to free up the time. BTW Jeff, if you want to try steelies in Northeast Ohio when you're here, give me a call. I have an extra outfit you can use.
Mike


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a recent translplant from Columbus to Cincy, but most of my flyfishing has been on Columbus area rivers and at Alum Creek. I still go about once a week and will continue to hit the 'Tangy and Scioto for smallies and Alum for crappie. I like to play golf as well, and during those months when there is daylight till about 9pm I like to go to Safari and play golf, then throw on the waders and hit the Scioto across the street, then end the evening with a brew at the Bogey Inn. Now that's a good day.

teeray


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Darbyman/Ohiotuber,

I've been bouncing off the walls here in Chicago; we are moving in two weeks, and I will now be five minutes from one of our urban Smallmouth rivers, and ten minutes from some of the most ridiculous carp fishing I've ever seen.

I'll be down your way in May, but it's going to be a family intensive trip and I'll have a leash on. I'll let you know what my agenda is in advance.

'tuber, I was there last weekend, shoveling the in-laws driveway in the snow, and I kept thinking it felt much warmer and it would have been a great day to try Steelhead -- but my gear is boxed up for the move and I didn't think I'd be able to make that drive. We'll get together this year, for sure.


----------



## blazer99 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah. I fish Brush Creek and the Ohio for smallies and hybreds.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds good jsalkas.

"I'll have a leash on" HAHA!!

I won't laugh to hard because I've been there!


----------

